# cpu 315f -2 PN/DP



## dido21 (11 September 2008)

Hallo erstmal an alle!

ich mache grade mein Diplomarbeit und habe ein paar fragen an euch.
Es wäre sher nett wenn sie mir Helfen können.
und zwar ich möchte ein cpu 315f -2 PN/DP konfigurieren aber ich kriege eine fehlermeldung (die lokale MPI-adresse des PG/PC ist größer als die maxilmale Teilnehmeradresse oder es ist eine falsche Baudrate oder ein falscher Interrupt eingestellt).
könnte ich ein cpu 315f -2 PN/DP allein mit dem PC anschlißen ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 September 2008)

Dies betrifft eventuell nicht dei CPU sondern die Konfiguartion der loaklen Schnittstelle. Über welche Schnittstelle mit welchen Parametern soll denn kommuniziert werden? Einzusehen sind diese Werte in PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen. Wie ist darüber hinaus die CPU parametriert und angeschlossen?


----------



## Ralle (11 September 2008)

Welchen Adapter willst du für die Kommunikation nutzen? Bzw. bei einer PN geht das auch ohne Adapter, direkt per Netzwerkkabel. Dazu mußt du natürlich schon im Step7 deine Schnittstelle richtig konfigurieren. Also unter "PG-Schnittstelle auswählen, deinen Adapter bzw. die gewünschte Schnittstelle auswählen. Wenn es MPI sein sollte, müßten bei einer "frischen" SPS ja die Standarwerte reichen. Mach auch mal den Hardwaretest, das zeigt, ob dein PG/PC korrekt funktioniert.


----------



## dido21 (15 September 2008)

ich habe ein MPI Adapter,ich habe eine diagnose für die hardwar gemacht aber ich kriege diese Meldung (Die Online-Verbindung kann nicht aufgebaut werden, da keine gültige Baugruppen-Adresse existiert) ,ich habe sogar eine kombinierte MPI/DP-Schnittstelle standardmässig auf MPI-Adresse 2 gestellt und meine PG/PC-Schnittstelle auch auf MPI (2) gestellt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 September 2008)

Zwei Teilnehmer mit Adresse 2 an einem Bus funktioniert nicht! PG ist standardmäßig auf 0 eigestellt, und das ist gut so.


----------

